# craft-lore



## Daffi

Bonjour ,
Pourriez-vous me donner votre avis à propos de   "craft -lore " traduit par: "savoir- faire artisanal' dans le contexte suivant :

"Such empirical criteria about interpretation, even if correct have no standing  either in pure or applied science. They are merely craft-lore open merely to argument rather than susceptible of systematic proof or disproof."

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Kelly B

Normalement je serais d'accord, mais l'ajout de merely le rend moins fort ou définitif - pourrait-on dire p ex la tradition du métier, ou dans le domaine, qqc du genre ?


----------



## Downbow

Not only "merely" but also "empirical," which seems to be used here in its pejorative sense, makes me think that "craft-lore" is a disparaging reference to unscientific procedures. I wonder whether either "savoir-faire artisanal" or "tradition du métier" conveys this?


----------



## Garoubet

Downbow said:


> I wonder whether either "savoir-faire artisanal" or "tradition du métier" conveys this?


Definitely not.
I'd propose - Il s'agit de gestes ancestraux/traditions ancestrales, succeptibles d'être critiqués, plutôt que d'actions qui peuvent être scientifiquement démontrées ou non.


----------



## Daffi

mERCI à vous tous..Je ne peux pas recopier tout le passage précédent mais, le contexte est celui de la psychanalyse .L'auteur    considère que les critères empiriques pour donner une interprétation en psychanalyse même si l'interprétation est juste sont juste des *craft-lore  , *ils peuvent donner lieu à des controverses mais n'entre pas dans la catégorie preuve et contre-preuve. 
Je pense que je comprends l'ensemble mais  je ne suis pas sûre de "craft-lore "
Merci encore


----------



## Daffi

....en fait j'entends "craft-lore" pour une interprétation , quelque chose qui seerait fait "au feeling", intuitivement.Qu'en pensez-vous.


----------



## Downbow

Then what sense I make of it is that an analyst's interpretations are based on a skill (craft) acquired through experience and tradition (lore), rather than hard scientific date gathered in clinical studies.


----------



## Itisi

Je pense que 'savoir-faire artisanal' traduit bien 'craft-lore' et correspond bien au sens.  (On ne peut pas dire 'empirique', puisqu'il a déjà employé ce mot .)


----------



## Daffi

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## Daffi

Hello,
 I'm coming back with "craft-lore" plus   "* a bit of "*
"Systematic refutations may in turn lead to sounder formulations instead of merely giving rise to unsystematic and therefore unproductive arguments about the pratical merits of a bit of craft-lore;"
Les refutations méthodiques peuvent à leur tour ouvrir la voie à des formulations plus fiables  bien loin d'arguments  peu rigoureux donc improductifs liés aux mérites pratiques *d'un certain *savoir-faire. / d'un savoir-faire éprouvé?
What do you think?
Thank you

Bonjour,
Je reviens avec  un ajout à "craft-lore " :  " a bit of  craft lore"
voici la phrase:  "  However,  the fact that they are based upon a coherent theory  at least requires  a systematic refutation which may in turn  lead to sounder formulation instead of merely given rise to unsystematic and ,therefore, unproductive arguments  about the practical merits of a bit of craft-lore."

J'ai proposé : Toutefois parce que ces critères et ces remarques s'appuient sur une théorie cohérente, il est indispensable de proposer au moins une réfutation consistente qui peut à son tour conduire à des formulations plus fiables bien loin d'arguments peu rigoureux et donc stériles liés aux mérites pratiques *d'un certain savoir-faire (/  d'une sorte de savoir -faire / d'un savoir faire avéré ?)
*
Merci beaucoup d'avance . C'est incroyable comment tous les retours que je reçois me permettent de clarifier ma pensée !!Merci

[merged by a moderator]


----------



## Kelly B

Merci de nous donner la phrase avant celle-ci. A priori non, je suppose qu'on parle plutôt d'un info pour ainsi dire parmi toutes les connaissances que nous donne ce craft-lore.


----------



## Daffi

La phrase donné est un paragraphe entier.  Mais Voici ce qui précède  (résumé)
Empirical criteria are merely craft-lore open to argument rather than proff or disproof.
  Procedural criteria in psycho-analysis must satisfy at least two conditions : 1) The justification of the criteria must must be compatible with amalytic theory plus another one such as Gestalt psychology  2) The criteria must be susceptible of justification in terms of a theory of the importance of timing in determining the effectiveness or the ineffectiveness of interpretations.

          It must be stressed that our criteria  as well as the theoretical remarks pertaining to them are purely tentative .

However the fact that they are based on a coherent theory at least requires a systematic refutation which may in turn lead to sounder formulation instead of merely given rise to unsystematic and therefore un productive arguments about the  practical merits of *a bit of craft-lore.*


----------



## Daffi

Bonsoir,

 je viens de lire ds un dictionnaire que  ""*a bit of" *peut avoir le même sens que a bit of dans par exemple : a bit of advice.
Que pensez vous de A bit of craft lore rendu  dans ce contexte par : une réfutation consistente conduit a des formulations plus fiables loin d'arguments peu rigoureux et stériles a propos des bienfaits pratiques d'un savoir faire artisanal.
Merci de me donner votre avis


----------



## lentulax

'*A bit of*' - (a) well, it is 'a bit' - a 'small piece of' , not craft-lore in general, so 'savoir faire' ('avéré','artisanal', whatever)  seems to miss this . Part of the writer's polemical point seems to be that 'craft-lore' is just a collection of bits of accepted knowledge gleaned from experience,  each of which simply leads to arguments which are essentially anecdotal offerings on how useful it has been found by individual practitioners. (b) to my ears , 'a bit of craft-lore' has clearly got a dismissive, reductive tone, and I think both 'a bit of' and 'craft-lore' itself contribute to this. Re 'craft-lore', he's already set this up by 'Empirical criteria are *merely* craft-lore'; 'the merits *of a bit of craft-lore*' is quite different in tone from 'the merits *of a procedure or practice adopted by professionals on the basis of their collective experience*'); both 'craft' (in relation to what is considered a 'profession') and 'lore' (a traditional body of wisdom usually passed on and accepted without scrutiny) are reductive in this context. However, I'm afraid I'm not up to coming up with a French version which would satisfy me!

['A bit of' need not have a dismissive tone , e.g. 'My PE teacher once gave me a bit of advice which changed my life for ever'; all depends on context.]


----------



## Kelly B

Me too. I think here, as in the earlier context, savoir-faire artisanal is FAR too positive compared to the tone of the original text.


----------



## Daffi

Merci vraiment!
  Que diriez vou spour le premier:  "craft-lore open merely to argument rather than susceptible of systematic proof or disproof": de  critères obtenus "au feeling " ne sont propices qu'à des controverses et non susceptibles  de preuve et contre preuve 
 puis pour a bit of a craft-lore: les bienfaits pratiques d'un certain doighté
A bientôt !


----------



## lentulax

I think two threads have been merged here - I hadn't read the original one when I submitted #14 above; so apologies, then, to Kelly and Downbow , who had already said things along the same lines as some of my contribution.


----------



## Daffi

Bonjour ,
Désolée de revenir sur ces termes ,mais je ne trouve toujours pas de traduction qui me convienne

Voici le contexte : L'enjeu de ce l'article est une reflexion psychanalytique concernant la possibilité de théoriser une méthode permettant de pouvoir dire quand et comment une interprétation doit ou ne doit pas être donnée à un patient .
 "It is possible to formulate partial procedural criteria without reference to the general theory of the science to which the procedure pertains, or even to a theory of the entire procedure. Such empirical criteria, even if correct, have, however no standing either in pure or in applied science. They are merely *craft-lore, *open merely to argument rather than susceptible of systematic proof or disproof.

Je proposerais : artifices artisanaux


----------



## Laurent2018

Cela me fait penser à "home-made", c'est du "cousu-main"...


----------



## Daffi

Oui  c'est l'idée car on est ds  des critères empiriques  donc non rigoureux . si je comprenais bien Craft-lore je pourrais lui  trouver un équivalent français même sans référence à l'artisanat ;
Moyens  artisanaux me semble moins péjoratif qu'artifices .


----------



## Laurent2018

Je pense que l'aspect péjoratif domine, d'après la phrase!


----------



## moustic

I see something more like "connaissances/savoir (non scientifiques) du métier/domaine".


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, qui relèvent plus de l'amateurisme.


----------



## Itisi

relèvent d'un savoir-faire artisanal (et non de techniques évaluées scientifiquement).

Je ne vois pas là le sens d' 'artifice' ou d'amateurisme'...


----------



## Laurent2018

Craft-lore utilisé dans un sens critique, voire péjoratif: la traduction doit le faire ressortir d'une manière ou d'une autre.
Un peu comme "remède de grand-mère" comparé à un traitement médical (mais ce n'est pas le contexte).

Daffi, peut-être "recettes toutes faites" (où recette=solution) ou "procédés de la vieille école"...


----------



## Blougouz

Laurent2018 said:


> Craft-lore utilisé dans un sens critique, voire péjoratif: la traduction doit le faire ressortir d'une manière ou d'une autre.
> Un peu comme "remède de grand-mère" comparé à un traitement médical


Je le perçois également comme tel. Je pensais à « bricolage maison » ou « agencement personnel » « aménagements artisanaux », etc. Bref, à la débrouille.


----------



## Daffi

j'ai pensé à "des pratiques traditionnelles "?


----------



## Blougouz

Daffi said:


> j'ai pensé à "des pratiques traditionnelles "?


Les pratiques traditionnelles font plutôt appel à des actes codifiés culturellement, au sens d’adhésion à un groupe ou une population de référence. Ça vient de l’extérieur. Ici ce sont des critères empiriques agencés de bric et de broc, construits de l’intérieur. Non?


----------



## Daffi

a Blougouz , oui je retiens vos remarques.  Le "de bric et de broc "me plaît bien


----------



## Daffi

Je crois que je vais m'en tenir à : "un savoir-faire maison " car l'auteur reconnaît qd même ces critères :"even if correct


----------



## Itisi

Ni 'craft' ni 'lore' ne sont négatifs, méprisants en eux-même. Si je comprends bien, l'auteur voudrait pouvoir donner aux clients des explications que le client trouverait convaincantes.  Il est psychanalyste lui-même, et ne va pas insulter sa propre profession.  'Bricolage maison', tout ça, va trop loin, et si l'auteur avait voulu dire ça, il n'aurait pas choisi 'craft lore' pour le dire.


----------



## Daffi

Je ne trouve pas "savoir-faire maison " méprisant . En fait il n'y a pas de réelle théorie concernant le moment opportun pour livrer une interprétation à l'exception de : qd la personne est ^prête à l'entendre et à s'en servir . Lui va proposer une théorie sans du tout rejeter l'idée du bon moment .


----------



## Daffi

A Itisi
L'auteur ne s'adresse pas aux "clients" ; Il ne s'agit pas de donner une explication aux patients  mais de proposer à tous les analystes une reflexion scientifique sur l'instant choisi pour libvrer une interprétation .


----------



## Daffi

Si craft et lore n'ont rien de méprisant en général et dans ce contexte  que penser de : "les pratiques d'un savoir faire "?


----------



## Itisi

*Daffi*, je ne disais pas que 'savoir-faire maison' était méprisant. (En fait nos post se sont croisés, et je n'avais pas vu #30 quand j'ai posté #31).  Je trouve ça plutôt bien comme solution.



Daffi said:


> L'auteur ne s'adresse pas aux "clients" ; Il ne s'agit pas de donner une explication aux patients  mais de proposer à tous les analystes une reflexion scientifique sur l'instant choisi pour livrer une interprétation .


Oui, je n'avais pas lu assez attentivemen le contexte.  Pour ce qui est du mot 'client' il est utilisé par les psychothérapeutes, en tout cas, et n'a pas une connotation économie de marché.


----------



## Daffi

Et "les pratiques d'un savoir faire "?


----------



## Itisi

Personnellement, je préfère 'savoir-faire artisanal' (ou alors 'maison').


----------



## Kelly B

...and I still think that's too positive; craft and lore may not be pejorative in and of themselves, but given the way these sentences are formulated, the author is using the combination pejoratively regardless, to denote a lower form of knowledge compared with  pure or applied science and systematic proof.

But then again, I don't have any better ideas.


----------



## Itisi

What makes it pejorative is the 'merely'.   I don't see that it's a reason for changing the meaning of those words.  The _context _is enough to make the meaning clear.


----------



## Laurent2018

Ce fil a été un peu bousculé, mais le caractère péjoratif est concentré dans le post #1: no standing-open to argument-no proof or disproof.
Dans ce contexte, il est évident que "artisanat" est trop positif, mais que "bidouillage-débrouille" sont trop forts dans l'autre sens.
Un autre aspect qu'on néglige, c'est "lore": ces techniques empiriques ne datent pas d'hier.
On devrait donc trouver un mot ou expression qui combine ces paramètres.
Ceci dit, si l'on traduit craft-lore par "une espèce d'artisanat", on comprend aussi qu'on se trouve totalement en dehors des impératifs scientifiques, non?
Qu'en penses-tu Kelly?


----------



## Itisi

Je ne suis pas Kelly, mais je n'en pense pas moins, et je ne vois pas comment 'artisanat' peut être trop 'positif'.  Ce mot n'est ni 'positif' ni 'négatif' en lui-même, tout comme 'craft-lore'.


----------



## Laurent2018

Itisi said:


> Ce mot n'est ni 'positif' ni 'négatif' en lui-même,


Exact, mais je suppose que tu sais qu'un mot avec une valeur X au dictionnaire, peut prendre une valeur Y dans un contexte donné?
Je demande l'avis de Kelly, pas le tien, puisque tu te braques sur la valeur "dictionnaire" du mot.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Je pense que tout le monde s'est laissé séduire par la traduction _craft = artisanat_.  Pour moi, le mariage _craft + lore_ signifie sans hésitation *sorcellerie*, qui s'appelle très souvent The Craft et _lore _a bien sûr la connotation _folklorique_.  N'étant pas francophone je ne m'aventure pas sur une traduction de mes soins mais je m'incline plutôt pour les idées "gestes ancestraux" ou "remède de grand-mère".

Par contre, je n'accepte pas que _craft-lore_ soit péjoratif, seulement "autre".


----------



## Daffi

Hello Keith ,
In which dictionary did you find this meaning of The Craft? i didn't find anything in the same tendency .
Do you think it could be possible to understand craft-lore in this context as "second-best option, stop gap measure , kludge " adding  an adjective such as magical?
Merci


----------



## Itisi

Revenons aux fondamentaux !



Daffi said:


> "Such *empirical criteria* about interpretation, even if correct have no standing  either in pure or applied science. They are merely craft-lore *open merely to argument rather than susceptible of systematic proof or disproof.*"



L'auteur n'a pas dit 'il s'agissait de critères sans valeur, mais juste qu'il s'agissait de critères empirique *dont on pouvait seulement débattre*, sans pouvoir les prouver systématiquement, scientifiquement.

Je pense que l'interprétation de *Keith*, sorcellerie, ne colle pas avec 'open merely to argument', et avec le contexte en général , et qu'il faudrait que 'craft' ait une majuscule pour avoir ce sens.  La psychanalyse n'est pas si vieille que ses critères puissent se rapporter à des savoir-faire ancestraux.  Je pense que ces psychanalystes débattent de critères qui font partie de la psychanalyse depuis sa fondation.


----------



## Daffi

je serais plutôt d'accord avec Itisi.
Je crois , désolée si c'est banal , que craft-lore ddevrait être compris dans le même sens  structural, que Folklore ;
J'ai bien lu et relu les dictionnaires  pour les sens de ces deux mots et je pencherais pour ils (ces critères) ne relèveraient que de l'expérience (lore) d'un apprentissage (craft ).
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Itisi

Je ne comprends pas bien 'craft' comme 'apprentissage', mais plutôt comme 'métier', ce qu'on a appris sur le tas...


----------



## Daffi

En effet  je vous suis . ca pourrait donner" ils releveraient de la prtatique du métier"?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Daffi said:


> ... In which dictionary did you find this meaning of The Craft? i didn't find anything in the same tendency ...


Witch*craft* = the *Craft*.  It's not in dictionaries that you learn that!  Craft = art, skill.  Lore = learning.  Craft-lore = learning the skill.  I.e. it's not scientific theory, it's practical apprenticeship in a (sometimes secret) art.


----------



## Itisi

Ah, voilà qu'on se rejoint !


----------



## Daffi

Que penser de "apprentissage sur le tas"? Est-ce que je surintrprète? 
Je verrai plus clair demain


----------



## Blougouz

En gros ce sont des... aménagements faits maison, des agencements personnels, comme une grammaire personnelle, des mécanismes opérés au feeling, et qui ne sont pas produits d’une déduction d’un gros montage théorique et scientifique d’un modèle validé scientifiquement...
Ils sont sujets à la réfutation, invalidables facilement, déboulonnables en un rien de temps.
Bon... on continue à chercher...!


----------



## Itisi

J'aime bien 'la pratique du métier' (mais pas 'apprentissage sur le tas'.)

(Tout à coup; ce que dit *Keith* me fait penser un peu au compagnionnage, qui "désigne un système traditionnel de transmission de connaissances et de formation à un métier, qui s'ancre dans des communautés de compagnons."


----------



## Daffi

Que penser de : "les ficelles du métier"?


----------



## Laurent2018

A-t-on déjà proposé "techniques -ou procédés- dictés par l'usage"
C'est assez neutre, pas trop dévalorisant, même si pas fondés sur la science.


----------



## Daffi

C'est l'idée en effet .


----------

